# whipped cream for sponge cake



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

A friend gave me a recipe for a sponge type cake. (the kind that is airy and not too sweet.. it has 10 eggs in the recipe. yikes! I want to try it but perhaps make cupcakes or a sponge roll instead. Does anyone have ideas to a whipped cream type filling for a sponge roll or a whipped cream frosting that would be stable for a few days?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

sounds like a genoise sponge. 

classic!

whipped cream for a few days? best to fill the cake just before service. 

a swiss bc might do the trick. what is the application?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I would try this to stabilize the cream. I use an italian meringue - egg whites with hot sugar syrup beaten in, cooled completely - and then I fold in the whipped cream. It holds up pretty well. 
You can also freeze the cake with thyis in it and it holds up - can be eaten still pretty cold or warmed to almost room temp, if you're going to eat it all at once. 


Other times, when i've had to bring a whipped cream cake to a person's house and it's hot, I've softened some powdered gelatine over a small amount of the cream (1/4 cup) and heated it to dissolve it, let it cool slightly to room temp - not so cold it hardens, but not so warm that it will warm the rest of the cream too much, and then mix it with the rest of the cream that i've kept particularly cold (in the freezer for ten minutes or something). Whip it with sugar and vanilla and it will stay and not separate and leak liquid. 

Another thing you might do that is not quite whipped cream, but will have a similar texture (which buttercream doesn;t have, butter cream is heavier) is to make a light bavaroise - make a pastry cream with gelatine, cool and beat in the egg white, and then fold in the whipped cream. It remains quite fluffy.


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Never made Swiss BC or any other BC except for the wilton kind for cake decorating class. Just wanted a light and not too sweet whip cream for a sponge cake or cupcake to bring to a easter brunch.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

1 quart of Heavy Cream - cold!
3 - 4 TBL Granulated Sugar
1/2 Vanilla bean or extract 1 tsp
1 envelope pkt of knox gelatin
1/4 cup cold water

bloom the getain in the cold water- combine and let rehydrate this should take 5 min.

warm the water/gelatin over simmering water.

remove from heat when just melted - not hot.

whisk in the cream - temper in so you don't get bits of set gel. 

an put all the ingredients together onto mixer and whip fast, and cold until it looks like whipped cream.

Ice your cupcakes and chill- transport in closed container. 

Hope this is what you were looking for!

PS swiss or italian bc at room temp is light and lovely!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Try it with italian meringue too, 

Put your cream in the freezer - not long enough to freeze it but so it's really cold. 

take 1/3 cup of sugar
1 cup water
boil, swirling the pan (don't use a spoon) until the crystals are all dissolved. Either cover the pan and lower the heat, and the steam will clean the sides of any extra crystals, or use a pastry brush with water and wash down the sides. You don;t want any crystals in the mixture, or they will make it all grainy. (This sounds complicated, but it isn't)
Meanwhile beat 3 egg whites stiff

bring the heat up to high and boil to soft ball stage - a drop of it in cold water will make a soft mass at the bottom of the glass that you can pick up and squash between your fingers but it has a shape, not just squishy flat. 

Start beating the egg whites again, and as you do, slowly pour the boiling syrup over them in a thin stream (like oil into mayonnaise) beating all the time, until it's all used u0p. If you have an attachment to put ice water under the bowl, this will speed things up, but you have to beat till it's room temp. 

Beat the cream till it makes soft peaks. Fold it into the cooled meringue with a little vanilla. 
This keeps pretty well and doesn;t ahve the rubbery texture that gelatine makes. 
Very soft and fluffy. 
Try it!


----------



## bunnycakes (May 23, 2010)

Hello, I read your post and was interested in the light bavaroise recipe that you gave.  Can you provide the whole recipe?  Is that the frosting that is used on cakes in a pastry shop?  I am looking for the whipped cream used on sponge cakes that you find in Italian pastry shops. 

Thanks


----------

